# Sherwood Archers Annual Dogwood Shoot



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.sherwoodarchersroanokeva.com/Pages/calendar.html

Sherwood is having their annual Dogwood field shoot this weekend. :grin:

I will be there Saturday morning with several others :set1_STOOGE2: from my area. Weather should be nice. 

A challenging course with some gimme targets, as well as some "humble pie targets" :humble:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm glad you done this. I just came here to do that very thing. Yes, more than a few humble pie targets on "C" range.....The uphill 50 really sucks... Did you ever shoot "C" range before they moved the 80 on the back side???? I wonder how many 80's there are around today you have to cut four yards??


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I'm glad you done this. I just came here to do that very thing. Yes, more than a few humble pie targets on "C" range.....The uphill 50 really sucks... Did you ever shoot "C" range before they moved the 80 on the back side???? I wonder how many 80's there are around today you have to cut four yards??


I have only been shooting Field since Fall 2008, and the first time I shot Sherwood was in Spring 2009, so if C range has only recently been opened, I will be seeing it for the first time. 
If it's anything like Cardiac at Eutaw Forest, it will be fun.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm looking forward to going back to Eutaw forest in June. it's not that bad. Just a couple of brain teaser down hill shots... IMO "C" at Sherwood is much harder. They will probably just be shooting on A at Sherwood. I understand they are in the process of redoing C. If you can shoot C, you can shoot anywhere in the country or elsewhere.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I would like to try this C Range. The Force is with me!:ninja: :becky:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

It better be. Guess you've not seen the old T shirts with " I survived "C" range on them???


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> It better be. Guess you've not seen the old T shirts with " I survived "C" range on them???


Get them out of moth balls, I might need one. :violin:


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

I was up on C range last month and everything looks to be coming along nicely. I'm not sure if they have it ready for this weekend or not though. Hopefully the VBA state shoot on Memorial Day weekend is on C.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Good luck Vance .I have shot 3d on the c range long hike .Wesley said we were shooting it next month ,Were all shooting 3 D in Augusta ,GA this weekend .


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I have only been shooting Field since Fall 2008, and the first time I shot Sherwood was in Spring 2009, so if C range has only recently been opened, I will be seeing it for the first time.
> If it's anything like Cardiac at Eutaw Forest, it will be fun.


Careful Mag... C Range is where I blew out my left knee. Range was bone bone dry... slide done on some rocks. Double check your footing and you should be good. 

BTW>>>> Eutaw Forest is the host of the MAA Charity Shoot this weekend....


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

WE went down today and got rained out on the fifth target,cold windy & pouring down Zack was in the lead so I guess we will have to count it as a win for him!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

xring1 said:


> WE went down today and got rained out on the fifth target,cold windy & pouring down Zack was in the lead so I guess we will have to count it as a win for him!!


I was there as well and got all of 12 targets shot. It was very dark after we crossed the road and finished on the bunnies.

I had one major brain sleep target shooting a 1x 16 on the 45 WU. That's normally a good target for me, but I gapped the 35 dead in the middle of my 45 and the rest is no mystery. ukey: 
I was disappointed I wasn't able to get a half shot. A cold rain wins every time this time of year.

I guess there will be shooting today and perhaps a break enough in the rain for some to post scores. 
Thanks to the folks at Sherwood for getting the course in good shape, but not for those arrow holding Hell-o-tex butts. I sure hope they loosen up some by the VBA Open


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

After I shot two 1/4" out the top on the 40 and two line cutters just out the top on the 45 WU, I was ready to go myself. You just got to use some slickem on your bullets on that crap.....


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

They need to tighten a lot. I lost 3 points that shot thru the butt and got stuck in the rubber mat. had a couple to shoot thru the wooden back stop. A Little arrow lube will go a long way. It was a great day to day a lot of sun and warm and no wind.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I really needed the second half to pick up the mess I was making on the first 12 I shot. (224) I was averaging 18.66 on the first 12 I finished, which didn't surprise me as I am a notorious slow starter and the Field face targets are generally not good scoring targets for me. The biggest disappointment was not being able to finish after coming down from Madison county. I knew Saturday was the only opportunity I had so I took the chance. I have shot the Dogwood 3 years in a row and always enjoy the range. 
I'm glad Sunday ended up being a nice day for the shooters.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Triangle FS said:


> They need to tighten a lot. I lost 3 points that shot thru the butt and got stuck in the rubber mat. had a couple to shoot thru the wooden back stop. A Little arrow lube will go a long way. It was a great day to day a lot of sun and warm and no wind.


Well Bobby, we all used lube and it didn't help much. usually 2 people pulling and to people laughing.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Vance what arrows was you shooting? The skinnys that I was shooting was driving deep. they pulled ok but the rubber and wood behind them was the problem. I was shooting 54.5 pounds on a vanage elite with spirals. 268 fps at 410 grs.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Triangle FS said:


> Hey Vance what arrows was you shooting? The skinnys that I was shooting was driving deep. they pulled ok but the rubber and wood behind them was the problem. I was shooting 54.5 pounds on a vanage elite with spirals. 268 fps at 410 grs.


 I'm shooting LightSpeeds 338gr, 259fps, same one I been using 3 years. I guess I just getting weak. :becky:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

wonder if they will ever post the scores anywhere????


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

xring1 said:


> wonder if they will ever post the scores anywhere????


:noidea: good question :noidea:


----------

